
Starz Won’t Renew Content Deal With Netflix – Deadline.com - protomyth
http://www.deadline.com/2011/09/starz-wont-renew-content-deal-with-netflix/
======
brk
FTFA: "This decision is a result of our strategy to protect the premium nature
of our brand by preserving the appropriate pricing and packaging of our
exclusive and highly valuable content."

Interesting strategy, but I doubt that is going to work for them (or anyone
else) long-term.

I don't want to go to 8 different sources to find what I want to watch.
Netflix is a very high value aggregator for me, and most TV is just barely
worth the effort to passively consume. Moving off to your own little island
will, IMO, not increase your perceived brand value or viewer loyalty. It will
just make it more cumbersome for people to find you.

